# Garmin Rhino 650



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

Hey guys, I was wondering if anyone has use these or had much experience with them. I have an older Rhino and I works good, but thinking about upgrading so I can use the Huntmaps and have been mapping capabilities. So if anyone has thoughts I would love hear them.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

I probably have one at the house that I would be willing to sell. I will look if you would like. They are great units but I pretty much use a iphone and an ipad exclusively anymore.


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

I have had the 655T (basically same model) for the last 2 years. It is a pretty cool unit. The battery life is not nearly as good as the old Rhinos. Also, I've had lots of issues with mine. I'm actually on my 3rd or 4th unit. They keep failing, and I keep sending them back for a new one. My current unit has lasted for awhile, so I'm hoping they have the bugs worked out now. I got mine right when they first hit the market, and I think they were still fixing some things. All in all, Garmin's customer service has been good about replacing the failed units. 

The radios work about as good as the old Rhinos, as long as you keep them at the 5 watt setting. You have to be in the same truck cab for them to work on the 1/2 watt setting. 

A really cool feature is the weather radio. You can turn to it anytime, and it will give you realtime weather forecasts for your GPS location. 

You might want to double check that the 650 has everything you want. If I remember right, one of those models doesn't come with built in TOPO maps or a camera. 

I would also recommend getting the birdseye imagery from Garmin's website. It's $30 per year and allows you to download satellite imagery to your GPS. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

That's great info, thanks guys. Mule, I am using a bunch of Cableas bucks and giftcards to buy it, thanks though. Cabelas has them for $349 so it is a pretty good price right now.


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

I dont like the newer models for 2 specific reasons: 1) I hate the fact that it is a touch screen. It is really hard to use with gloves on. 2) For some reason they took away the ability to scramble the radio. This is probably my favorite feature with my current Rino.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I am using a newer Rino, not 100% sure it is the 655 or not though. It is the touch screen version without the camera...I moved up from my old yellow Rino two years ago.

Pros:

Radio still works fairly well.
Battery life is actually a bit improved over my old yellow one (as ong as you use high quality batteries).
Touch screen is glove friendly.

Cons:

Heavy and Bulky. 
This one takes 4 AA batteries (I use the Lithium Energizers and get a couple days out of a set but they are expensive)
Screen resolution kind of sucks when zoomed way in while using the Birdseye Imagery.
Price


----------

